# About.com- The IBS Nightmare: Bathroom Accidents



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Ever since I published a place for you to share your bathroom accident stories, I have been in awe of the honesty and bravery of those who have shared their story. Experiencing a bathroom accident is the worst-case scenario that many IBS sufferers fear. Luckily, accidents are usually quite rare, it is just that they are so devastating when they do occur. One theme that seems to run through these tales is the support of the friends and family members who are nearby. This basic human kindness is one to keep in your mind should you experience such an accident yourself. The article has received some touching new submissions in the past few weeks. Here they are:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

